# Sitges, where to stay, do you know it?



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Naturally, we've looked up the usual locations (2 family sites so far out that a bus is recommended). We're visiting friends there for a week in early Sept and expect to be clubbing, etc into the early hours (they've booked a hotel in the centre). We'd wild camp for a few nights if we see others doing likewise, We don't know the town and would prefer not to get taxis back and forth, or take a hotel room. We're working on the same problem for Barcelona, but think we have that sussed (end of the Diagonal).


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I take it that" the usual sites" include El Garrofer ?

That site is only a short walk out of the back gate to Sitges town. 

It's not the quietest site in summer weekends however !

G


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> I take it that" the usual sites" include El Garrofer ?
> 
> That site is only a short walk out of the back gate to Sitges town.
> 
> ...


That's one of them. I gather the other is next door, but I was put off by their write up saying the bus was best, not least because it avoids the need to cross a main road and railway track.Can I do it after being on my feet in smoky clubs all night and a few drinks??? 
Alternative, of course, would be to throw a headache every evening!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Smokeyjoe said:


> .Can I do it after being on my feet in smoky clubs all night and a few drinks???
> !


Look on Google Earth and "walk" the route.

I'm not a great overland walker but as far as I can remember it was straightforward though I would take a torch. I seem to remember we had to get a key to the gate from reception.

There is one advantage....you could come back to the site with a brass band in full voice and no-one would notice. You will not have to worry about disturbing the neighbours if you are a bit noisy on your return !

G


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Wildcamping is tolerated at the far end of the promenade, near the Hotel Terramar in the side streets there abouts.

we have stayed there many, many times.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

By the way, we never stay on the front if you are over 5.5. metres you get moved on. Staying in the side streets is Ok though just watch the lean of the tress, saw a van get a right wallop from a tree when the guy parked up :-(


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

*No easy answer...*

Guys, thanks very much, seems the Terramar is about as far out as the sites we know, best part of 2 miles. However, if wild camping is tolerated near the Terramar, it may well be also at the other end of town which is much closer to the action. Think we'll try that in the absence of any other ideas, using the site just for the days. Expensive way to spend a week but I'm told we're going there for the (late) nightlife.
Appreciate the thoughts.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Cant help with sites, but it is very motorbike friendly  
Stayed there a couple of years ago.
Sue


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I know it as the gay capital of Spain, although straight myself, so be warned for some "sights" in the town. Nice town though, got some sketching in. 

We went there by train while staying in Barcelona for a day out.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The two sites Camping Sitges and El Garrofer are on the outskirts and next to each other.

There is a road bridge with footpath, over the railway, into town and they are on the seaward side of town so no main road to cross at all.

A taxi back will cost about a fiver. About the cost of a drink in some of the clubs The sites are noisy, big and Camping Sitges run by a german lady who has no flexibility about rules

Caravans and Motorhomes are banned throughout the town and whilst it may be OK to park by Terramar in winter, when it is closed, you wil be moved on if you try and wild camp anywhere within the municipality in summer

There is however an aire at Poligon Mas Alba, with a machine for payment. About £5 Euros per night and about 10 spaces. It is near to Caprabo supermarket and Lidl and Aldi and the car wash. I don't think there is electric hook up, but I think there is water and grey disposal, not black

To get to Poligon Mas Alba as you come off the C32 at Sitges Center turn left at the second big roundabout and go along along Cami Capellans and then left again at the traffic lights and go past the school and bear right under the motorway and go up to the top. If coming from the town centre head out under the railway arch bridge and turn right at the first big roundabout then left at the traffic lights as above

It is as far out of town as the campsites and I don't think it is secure or safe. Fewer buses and no taxis.


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Sitges, where to stay to match our needs*

We're back. In a nutshell, the 'aire' above the town is miles out and desolate, and we'd heard of several thefts from homes parked up in the side streets. So we went to El Garoffer. Gravel, huh, it's just the discarded dust from a stone quarry, and the place had the air of a third world refugee camp, with hundreds of Spaniards descending at weekends to their permanent (and scruffy) 'weekend homes'. Barrack-like ablutions fly blown and infested with feral cats. I know we don't like camp sites, but this made us even more anti. We solved access to town by using bikes in the day for the beaches, and bussed in and got taxis out, in the evenings, I think the beach close by is walkable, but not the centre. Altogether quite good but those are my opinions. Hope this helps.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

I went to Sitges on holiday about 2-3 years ago, in August.

I rented a villa with friends and it was about 15 minutes walk from the seafront - that walk was unbearable as it was so hot - you were completely knackered once it was done.

I moved to a seafront hotel with aircon and that was much nicer. 

One thing I do remember, was seeing a motorhome wildcamping a few days in a row. If you look on google maps, it's the road which extends east from the road marked Avinguda de Sant Jordi, parallel to the C31 main road to the north and the Carrer D'emergencia Roig i Raventos to the South. It's a road which has not yet been developed, hence there is plenty of open space - if you look on the satellite version it's clear. It's about 5-10 mins walk from there to the beach. 

Regarding Barcelona, I stayed at the site near to the Airport, I think it was Camping Tres Estrella. It was near a busy road, with a footbridge across, and then a short walk to the beach with some bars along the beach area. It was okay, rather expensive, but I was staying alone, and I didn't really like it, as it was on the outskirts of such a big City it felt a bit unsafe to me, somehow.


----------

